# Criminal Record



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a friend that has 1 misdemeanor for disordely conduct for a stupid bar fight, 1 for obstruction of a police officer (the cops were asking him for his info and he said none of their business so they slapped him with a bullsh*t charge) and 1 for public intoxication. He is a recovering alcoholic/drug addict and is the nicest mother(peee) you'll ever meet and he is not a dutchbag or nothing like that, he is just a grown-up kid that got himself into a world of sh*t because of being stupid... Since last time he was arrested he has cleaned up his act and is doing so far so good but evrytime he applies for a job here in Georgia everyone is like "oh sorry we cant hire you because of A B or C" and he is getting to the point that he is about to just quit and start banging again and I really dont want that for him....

With all this being said I just wanted to know how hard is it for him to an apprenticeship if one has a criminal record (no felonies just misdemeanors) and remember is not like he done killed someone or some stuff like that... is just minor misdemeanors bullsh*t... and please dont sugarcoat it if he is fuc*ed and there is not a way in hell he can get in please let me know so I can tell him... Thanks!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeez! Is today National Potty-Mouth Day or what?

It's not going to be easy, but a record can be overcome. Fly straight, and he'll probably do fine.

Felonys are what really hurt.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Tell your friend to stay out of bars. That might sound extreme, but too many morons get beer muscles and he already has enough problems.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Jeez! Is today National Potty-Mouth Day or what?
> 
> It's not going to be easy, but a record can be overcome. Fly straight, and he'll probably do fine.
> 
> Felonys are what really hurt.


Sorry man I'm just really mad right now because before I wrote that message he called me and told me that he had been shut down again for another job, so my fault man...


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Jeez! Is today National Potty-Mouth Day or what?
> 
> It's not going to be easy, but a record can be overcome. Fly straight, and he'll probably do fine.
> 
> Felonys are what really hurt.


Sorry man I'm just really mad right now because before I wrote that message he called me and told me that he had been shut down again for another job, so my fault man... I guess that's what they make these >> for LMAO


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Tell your friend to stay out of bars. That might sound extreme, but too many morons get beer muscles and he already has enough problems.


Tell me about it LMAO


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

So if it is plausible what are the chances of him actually not being shut down, give or take? 75%...60%...20%


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rfortuna25 said:


> So if it is plausible what are the chances of him actually not being shut down, give or take? 75%...60%...20%


There's no way we can put a number on it. We're not bookies, and your friend isn't a sporting event or racehorse.

Best advice is to keep plugging away. Things are bad in the trade these days because of the economy, so a rap sheet doesn't help. But that's no reason to quit trying.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Alot has to do with personal appearance.. more than the crimes he has to admit too.

Long hair, tats, and body piercings will ruin his chances.. welcome to the real world. 

Life is never fair and some mistakes can last a lifetime. Be careful :thumbup:


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

If he has experience in the trade tell him to go down and apply to the apprenticeship he has to have 1 year algerbra and pass his tests and be good on the interview... If that can't or don't happen he can talk to the business manager and be a ce or cw and while he is doing that. They have classes that would further his knowledge and down the road he most likely, can be voted in as journeyman


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

got ya... thanks guys :thumbsup:

By the way that's why I always hated the popos because they can put you in a world of hurt in a hurry and then there is nothing you can do about it... That's why I stay at least 50 yards way from a cop and if something happens they are the last people I would call or speak to, they are too crocked LMAO but WE DO need them. So I respect the law but will not even say hi to them straight talk. And I know there's a lot of you that will be mad at me for saying that but thats my personal view.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

How are the contractors finding out about his misdemeanors? Is he informing them on the application? Is he filling something out on that line that says "have you ever been convicted of a felony and if so why?" Tell him to leave that line blank. It could be argued that line is a violation of his 5th amendment rights. If he is bringing it up orally, let him say to the interviewer, "yeah, I had some problems when I was younger, but that was when I was younger, and I am a changed man". Tell him not to lie, just not supply all the information. How many contractors actually do a criminal background check anyways? Especially in this economy and in Georgia.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> How are the contractors finding out about his misdemeanors? .........


Some employers do a SOP criminal background check on applicants.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I really hate to say it but the way things are and so many fellas riding the bench there really is a big pool of guys to chose from and I personally wouldn't want to risk hiring someone that has the propensity to harm another person. With that being said, do most employers even do background checks...?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here they do a background check to get any electrical license including helpers. They charge anyone with attempted fraud if they do not include all convictions on their application. Every month they publish a long list of fines, failure to disclose.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> T but too many morons get beer muscles and he already has enough problems.


Never heard that before, worse than beer goggles.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

rfortuna25 said:


> I have a friend that has 1 misdemeanor for disordely conduct for a stupid bar fight, 1 for obstruction of a police officer (the cops were asking him for his info and he said none of their business so they slapped him with a bullsh*t charge) and 1 for public intoxication. He is a recovering alcoholic/drug addict and is the nicest mother(peee) you'll ever meet and he is not a dutchbag or nothing like that, he is just a grown-up kid that got himself into a world of sh*t because of being stupid... Since last time he was arrested he has cleaned up his act and is doing so far so good but evrytime he applies for a job here in Georgia everyone is like "oh sorry we cant hire you because of A B or C" and he is getting to the point that he is about to just quit and start banging again and I really dont want that for him....
> 
> With all this being said I just wanted to know how hard is it for him to an apprenticeship if one has a criminal record (no felonies just misdemeanors) and remember is not like he done killed someone or some stuff like that... is just minor misdemeanors bullsh*t... and please dont sugarcoat it if he is fuc*ed and there is not a way in hell he can get in please let me know so I can tell him... Thanks!!!


Time heals some wounds, how long ago did all this occur?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

From where I stand a "stupid bar fight" make you a instant success to become a electrical tradesmen..


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> From where I stand a "stupid bar fight" make you a instant success to become a electrical tradesmen..


Unless his looks (tough guy tats and piercing, nappy clothes and sidewards hat. and attitude continue onto the job site.

Friend of mine has a standard question he ask all perspective employees. If someone gets in your face on the job how will you handle the situation.

One 18 year old told him I'd punch that Mother F**Ker out. Next applicant please.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Unfortunately, violence and substance issues are hard to overcome with a potential employer.Next would come financial issues.
In these tough times,more employers are doing CORI checks routinely.

In my industry fire suppression,a solid 70% of our customers run security checks on our techs before they can even visit the site.

We do a lot of financial data sites and sensitive areas for gvt. and power/fuel/ shipping port facilities.

reality of this day and age.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Many of our customers do full checks on our employees, FBI, CIA, Banks, major secure data centers. They do not want to take any risk.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> .............Long hair, tats, and body piercings will ruin his chances.. welcome to the real world. ........


True that.

Would you hire either of these guys?


----------



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> True that.
> 
> Would you hire either of these guys?


ABSOLUTELY!...... as tattoo artists or Halloween fright night workers :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Soulstealer0 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!...... as tattoo artists or Halloween fright night workers :thumbup:


How about these characters?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And what freak show will these jerk wads work at when they are middle age, the homeless shelter on OUR DIME.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

I could just imagine the reaction of an old lady calling an Electrical Contractor to fix an outlet in her bedroom and when the service electrician knocks on the door, one of those clowns was standing there...... Complete Heart Attack....... I wouldn't hire a clown like that, if they could single handly wire the space shuttle, blind folded.......


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

brian john said:


> Never heard that before, worse than beer goggles.


what's wrong with beer goggles ?


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

whats a cia background check


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

dukester said:


> whats a cia background check


Central Intelligence Agency or as they prefer to be called Culinary Institute of America when they are on the down low.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wildleg said:


> what's wrong with beer goggles ?


Never used them, I had taste in women that alcohol could not affect (since I do not drink).


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

If people with clean records have a hard time getting in i could only imagine the trouble your friend might be into.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

rfortuna25 said:


> So if it is plausible what are the chances of him actually not being shut down, give or take? 75%...60%...20%


tell him to flip burgers for 5 or 10 yrs and then try again if he can keep his head out of his butt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> tell him to flip burgers for 5 or 10 yrs and then try again if he can keep his head out of his butt


 
You don't 'flip burgers' any more.


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I think it used to be you had to have a DWI and a divorce to be a good electrician in our local. Most guys have one or another. Don't think it's like that anymore.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

yes it is. even 2 dwi' s and multiple divorces


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

wildleg said:


> tell him to flip burgers for 5 or 10 yrs and then try again if he can keep his head out of his butt


How come that always comes from people with descent jobs? I'd like for some of the people that say it, go try it for a while. 
I'm not trying to say someone shouldn't dress and look appropriate, either.

If someone pay their debt to society, they still don't deserve a good job. 
Most of the time the only difference between them and someone else is, that someone else didn't get caught.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Time heals some wounds, how long ago did all this occur?


they occured in 2008... the guy had never ever been in trouble he is even a veteran of Iraq and Afganisthan so he has a little bit of PTSD and that's why i think he got in so much trouble in one year and also the fact of him being getting drunk and high on coke to help him forget a little of the stuff he did over in Iraq and Afganisthan... I told him to go to the VA and get some help to find a job but he is too hard headed.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You don't 'flip burgers' any more.


 
Man that's  funny LMAO


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Brosc said:


> If people with clean records have a hard time getting in i could only imagine the trouble your friend might be into.


I told him to go back to the Army for a few years so he can get some money and get some time past before he applies and I think that's what he is going to do... Or go to college with his GI bill and get a career and that way he can demostrate that he is sorry for what he did and he is doing something to fix his actions...
But like everybody else in this day and age his a little tigh on cash so he wants to work and keeps getting the doors shut in his face


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

jbberns said:


> How come that always comes from people with descent jobs? I'd like for some of the people that say it, go try it for a while.
> I'm not trying to say someone shouldn't dress and look appropriate, either.
> 
> If someone pay their debt to society, they still don't deserve a good job.
> Most of the time the only difference between them and someone else is, that someone else didn't get caught.


 
AMEN brother


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

wildleg said:


> tell him to flip burgers for 5 or 10 yrs and then try again if he can keep his head out of his butt


you're right he can always work at Mc Donald's LMAO but I think he has fought hard enough for this country like to get a job as a burger boy. I just cant believe that in this country instead of us taking care of our fallen soldiers we shoot them on the foot for a few mistakes here and there compared to lifetime of achivement and service to the nation. A thing that many 25 year olds like him are not even willing to think of ever doing.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

he did'nt commit a felony even.. I wount'nt even sweat the details i have the same **** . and i work with people with worse and never an issue.. unless u work for someone who does a cia background check


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

A lady over at NJATC apprenticeship school in atlanta said that he could get into the NJATC and subsequently into the IBEW as long if he didnt have any felonies and he doesnt as long as he scores high enough on the aptitude test and the dude is a freaking smart guy so I know he is going to pass it (he was a combat engineer/sniper in the army so I am 100% sure he'll pass it)... But the lady said also that it is up to the contractors themsleves wether or not they are willing to overlook his criminal past and employ him.... So what I dont want is for him to pay the $45.00 for the application to get in and get accepted into the apprentiship program and then be S.O.L. because of his past.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

rfortuna25 said:


> you're right he can always work at Mc Donald's LMAO but I think he has fought hard enough for this country like to get a job as a burger boy. I just cant believe that in this country instead of us taking care of our fallen soldiers we shoot them on the foot for a few mistakes here and there compared to lifetime of achivement and service to the nation. A thing that many 25 year olds like him are not even willing to think of ever doing.


I have every bit of respect and admiration for our men in harms way. I have worked with guys who got their lives screwed by agent orange, guys who got their balls shot off, guys who dug up unexploded ord with their bare hands to diffuse it no knowing what kind of warheads they were and whether or not they would live to see another day, and I admire and respect all of them. What I do not respect is guys who go out get drunk mouth off to police and make fools and public nuisances of themselves. I'm sorry that offends you, but that's my take on it. Tell your bud to pull his head out of his ass.


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

rfortuna25 said:


> A lady over at NJATC apprenticeship school in atlanta said that he could get into the NJATC and subsequently into the IBEW as long if he didnt have any felonies and he doesnt as long as he scores high enough on the aptitude test and the dude is a freaking smart guy so I know he is going to pass it (he was a combat engineer/sniper in the army so I am 100% sure he'll pass it)... But the lady said also that it is up to the contractors themsleves wether or not they are willing to overlook his criminal past and employ him.... So what I dont want is for him to pay the $45.00 for the application to get in and get accepted into the apprentiship program and then be S.O.L. because of his past.


I got convicted of a felony after I was already in the apprenticeship. Being stupid but I've straightened myself out now. I have worked for two contractors since then. I wasn't asked so I never told. One had me work for a month, they heard about my past and then I got caught up in a one man lay off. The other one has had me working ever since. From what I have seen, if you can make them money most of the time your past won't matter. That is what it really comes down to.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

wildleg said:


> I have every bit of respect and admiration for our men in harms way. I have worked with guys who got their lives screwed by agent orange, guys who got their balls shot off, guys who dug up unexploded ord with their bare hands to diffuse it no knowing what kind of warheads they were and whether or not they would live to see another day, and I admire and respect all of them. What I do not respect is guys who go out get drunk mouth off to police and make fools and public nuisances of themselves. I'm sorry that offends you, but that's my take on it. Tell your bud to pull his head out of his ass.


 
Dont get me wrong brother in a way I do agree with you but only if we were talking about someone that is currently with his head up his ass but this person has already been done with his probation and paid all his fine and done all his community service, and not only that but he is no longer using any kinds of illicit drugs or alcohol in excess and he is going to meetings with N.A and A.A. every so often... Therefore I do not believe that employers should look down upon him due to a few mistakes that is already been fixed with society only because it comes up in a background search. You tell me if that's fair. :icon_rolleyes: and I know that life is a bi*ch and not fair but is freaking ridiculous man, seriously. Do you see where I'm coming from?


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

jbberns said:


> I got convicted of a felony after I was already in the apprenticeship. Being stupid but I've straightened myself out now. I have worked for two contractors since then. I wasn't asked so I never told. One had me work for a month, they heard about my past and then I got caught up in a one man lay off. The other one has had me working ever since. From what I have seen, if you can make them money most of the time your past won't matter. That is what it really comes down to.


 
That's messed up a one man lay-off LMAO!!!:laughing::no:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

rfortuna25 said:


> Dont get me wrong brother in a way I do agree with you but only if we were talking about someone that is currently with his head up his ass but this person has already been done with his probation and paid all his fine and done all his community service, and not only that but he is no longer using any kinds of illicit drugs or alcohol in excess and he is going to meetings with N.A and A.A. every so often... Therefore I do not believe that employers should look down upon him due to a few mistakes that is already been fixed with society only because it comes up in a background search. You tell me if that's fair. :icon_rolleyes:


oh, ok, missed that part. good luck to him.

cheers


----------



## achisolm67 (Jul 7, 2010)

*kinda having the same problem*

My problem is this, I got accused of something I didn't do and they were felony charges. It was there in court that the prosecutor dismissed all charges because they realize that its was a mistaken identity. But even tho the charges were dismissed they still show up on your record as an arrest and say that they are dissmissed. My problem is that I don't want them on there at all. But anyway my record is now in the process of getting expunged but its just taking a while I'm trying to join the union too but just wondering if they would let me. On the app its just ask if you were convicted of a felony and I wasn't. If anyone have a comment you can email me at [email protected]. please really looking forward to some comments.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Irony

Had your friend plead guilty to a felony instead of a misdemeanor, he would be eligible to find work easier under the new TARR tax credit programs.

Employers get credits up to $6k to hire an ex-felon these days, but none for hiring someone with a misdemeanor.

Funny how chit work sometimes.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Irony
> 
> Had your friend plead guilty to a felony instead of a misdemeanor, he would be eligible to find work easier under the new TARR tax credit programs.
> 
> ...


I know an automotive shop a couple towns up who hires nothing but felons. Usually ex druggies. Kicker is, owner is only allowed to pay them $12 an hour, even if the are ASE certified, because the parole/probation people want them to work, but not make too much.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I know an automotive shop a couple towns up who hires nothing but felons. Usually ex druggies. Kicker is, owner is only allowed to pay them $12 an hour, even if the are ASE certified, because the parole/probation people want them to work, but not make too much.


 
That is just plain stupid. :no:

The felons are not making a _living wage_ and unless they work a second full time job, they can't exist in the real world.

No wonder so many go back to a life of crime.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Crime is one thing. I did get a DWAI many years ago and other than that, the only judge I have seen is in the family court.
I have no tat's, no piercings, and one of the kindest demeanors and manners you'll ever find. I have long hair I always wear tucked in and a long beard. I wear a collared company shirt and answer with please and thank you. There's a few on this site that told me on another forum they would NEVER ever hire me. That threw me back and really wrinkled my skin for awhile, then I just let it go. You can't judge a book by it's cover, but when criminal activity and drugs come into play, don't expect the longer straw.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Crime is one thing. I did get a DWAI many years ago and other than that, the only judge I have seen is in the family court.
> I have no tat's, no piercings, and one of the kindest demeanors and manners you'll ever find. I have long hair I always wear tucked in and a long beard. I wear a collared company shirt and answer with please and thank you. There's a few on this site that told me on another forum they would NEVER ever hire me. That threw me back and really wrinkled my skin for awhile, then I just let it go. You can't judge a book by it's cover, but when criminal activity and drugs come into play, don't expect the longer straw.


Actually you can judge a book by it's cover, it's easy, and done all the time. Now it doesn't mean that it's the best way but you have to understand some company's have an image to protect, why hire a long hair, when there is a cleaner cut guy with the same qualifications.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> The felons are not making a _living wage_ and unless they work a second full time job, they can't exist in the real world.


 
So?




Black4Truck said:


> No wonder so many go back to a life of crime.


Some never learn, some do.

Kudos to those who do. Screw the ones who don't.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> Actually you can judge a book by it's cover, it's easy, and done all the time. Now it doesn't mean that it's the best way but you have to understand some company's have an image to protect, why hire a long hair, when there is a cleaner cut guy with the same qualifications.


 

What's fair is fair and what isn't isn't. I fully understand your point, but you give me one service call, and I just about guarantee you I'll pick up more work by word of mouth. I am ugly as sin but well dressed and very appropriate. I have picked up more work by "Yes maam", "No sir", please and thank you, removing my shoes at the door of a residence and going behind me with Windex or other cleaners and leave with customers in awe. Ugly? You betcha! Fit for the job, well, you ask them what they thought of my performance afterwards.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

76nemo said:


> I am ugly as sin


Have you seen Bob's photo over at Holt's?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

76nemo said:


> What's fair is fair and what isn't isn't. I fully understand your point, but you give me one service call, and I just about guarantee you I'll pick up more work by word of mouth. I am ugly as sin but well dressed and very appropriate. I have picked up more work by "Yes maam", "No sir", please and thank you, removing my shoes at the door of a residence and going behind me with Windex or other cleaners and leave with customers in awe. Ugly? You betcha! Fit for the job, well, you ask them what they thought of my performance afterwards.


I don't doubt you for one second, I am just playing devil advocate.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I wear a pony-tail tucked in at all times, (safety AND appearence reasons). If I shave the beard, am I entitled to higher wages and more appreciation????????????


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Have you seen Bob's photo over at Holt's?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Have you seen Bob's photo over at Holt's?


 
Other than a cheap shot, what is your point? :blink:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

76nemo said:


> I wear a pony-tail tucked in at all times, (safety AND appearence reasons). If I shave the beard, am I entitled to higher wages and more appreciation????????????


 
The Yankee's would say yes.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


>


 
LMAO, what happened to the cigar Clint?:laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Other than a cheap shot, what is your point? :blink:


Bob recieved that in the tone it was offered. :thumbsup:



He knows I'm just razzing and I will probably pay for it down the road.:thumbup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


> The Yankee's would say yes.


 
Ten years a Yankee, ten in NC. I'll bet most of your Mom's and better halves would take kindly to me


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Bob recieved that in the tone it was offered. :thumbsup:


Yes.





> He knows I'm just razzing and I will probably pay for it down the road.:thumbup:


Thats how it works.:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Long CLEAN hair, Long CLEAN beard. Fine, most people will accept that. BUT, pants halfway down, Tatoos on your face, Pins ,bones,artificial deformities. 

PEOPLE , YOU ARE WORKING WITH THE PUBLIC !! SHOW SOME RESPECT !!

Come on guys, let's have some feedback. What do you think??? :001_huh:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes.
> 
> Thats how it works.:laughing:


Good to see all is fair in love and war.

Bob is not well received in certain cultures that visit these forums.. :whistling2:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> Long CLEAN hair, Long CLEAN beard. Fine most people will accept that. BUT, pants halfway down, Tatoos on your face, Pins ,bones,artificial deformities.
> 
> PEOPLE , YOU ARE WORKING WITH THE PUBLIC !! SHOW SOME RESPECT !!
> 
> Come on guys, let's have some feedback. What do you think??? :001_huh:


 
I'll give you feedback like I was taught from my Father. If you can't talk proper English, if you can't give respect where it is due, if you wear your clothes like some monkey slob and can't treat someone with thee UTMOST appreciation, you might as well live in a cave Son. You treat people as you expect in return. "You think you're going to make it coming off looking and talking like some kind of nitwit boy, you don't deserve my last name".
Not that I ever did, but he taught me more ethics wise 1000 X's more than any school did!!!!!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Bob is not well received in certain cultures that visit these forums.. :whistling2:


Like he would really care?

I think he even looks forward to it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Long CLEAN hair, Long CLEAN beard. Fine, most people will accept that.
> BUT, pants halfway down, Tatoos on your face, Pins ,bones,artificial deformities.


That "look" only works for rock stars and some movie actors.

In the real world, you will have a lifetime of dead end jobs that pay minimum wage.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> That "look" only works for rock stars and some movie actors.
> 
> In the real world, you will have a lifetime of dead end jobs that pay minimum wage.


 
Minus the face tattoos, I know a couple folks who look just like that and own many properties they rent out, or own machine shops and do very well.

Stereotyping goes on in life, but that is all it is.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


> Minus the face tattoos, I know a couple folks who look just like that and own many properties they rent out, or own machine shops and do very well.
> 
> Stereotyping goes on in life, but that is all it is.


 
And as my Father said,..."Don't you EVER expect anything more than what you are willing to put forth". You give 100% and be fortunate if you get half of that in return until you make a name for yourself. There are NO handouts in this world!


----------

